# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch Đầm Long – Rừng Bằng Tạ

## dieptour

_Du lịch Đầm Long – Rừng Bằng Tạ_
_(Chương trình: 1 ngày – phương tiện Ô tô)_

_Giới thiệu chương trình:_
_Nằm cách Hà Nội khoảng 70km về phía Tây, khu du lịch Đầm Long ở xã Bằng Tạ, thị xã Sơn Tây, tỉnh Sơn Tây, đang trở thành điểm du lịch cuối tuần hấp dẫn của người dân Hà Nội._ 
_          Nằm trong khu rừng nguyên sinh Bằng Tạ nên du khách đến đây sẽ được hưởng cuộc sống của thiên nhiên và được thỏa sức ngắm nhìn những con nai, hoẵng, hươu nhẩn nha ăn lá, hay những chú khỉ tinh nghịch chơi đùa._
_         Mọi ồn ào của phố xá như được bỏ lại sau lưng khi du khách đặt chân đến Bằng Tạ. Những dãy núi nhấp nhô xen cùng những cánh rừng già hiện ra trước mắt tạo một khoảng không gian tĩnh lặng trong lành và thoáng dãng._
_Chương trình chi tiết:_
*07h00:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách khởi hành đi Sơn Tây ( Hà Tây)
*08h30*: Quý khách tới nơi vào thăm quan khu du lịch sinh thái Đầm Long - Bằng Tạ, nghe HDV giới thiều về các danh thắng, con người, mảnh đất nơi đây. Sau đó quý khách lên xe điện thăm quan khu du lịch một vòng, vừa ngắm cảnh tự nhiên vừa thăm quan rừng xem các loài thú như khỉ, hươu, nai, chim….
*11h45*: Quý khách nghỉ ngơi tập trung ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*13h30:* Du khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi, giải trí trong khu du lịch như xe điện, đạp vịt, thiên nga quanh hồ, hoặc tắm tại bể bơi trong khu du lịch.
*15h30:* Quý khách lên xe trở về Hà nội.Trên đường về xe sẽ dừng lại cho quý khách mua các đặc sản làm từ sữa bò, dê của Sơn Tây.
*17h30*: Tới Hà Nội, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 350.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
- Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quan 
- Mức ăn: 80.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
- Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến. 
- Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh. 
- Xe điện đưa tham quan trong khu du lịch lượt.
- Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.
- Khuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.
** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
- Thuế Vat, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – 4 tuổi: miễn phí; 5 -  10 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour; 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch K9 Đá Chông – Đền Thờ Bác Hồ*
*( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)*
_Khu di tích K9 – Đá Chông, nơi Bác Hồ cùng Trung ương Đảng đã từng làm việc và đây cũng là nơi gìn giữ thi hài của Báctrong những năm Lăng Chủ Tịch chưa khánh thành. K9 Đá Chông nằm trong khu rừng nguyên sinh thuộc quần thể núi Ba Vì, có độ cao 150m so với mực nước biển._

*Lịch Trình và nội dung hoạt động:*
06h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn.
06h15: Khởi hành đi đền thờ Bác Hồ.
09h30: Quý khách đến nơi, đoàn tổ chức lễ dâng hương tưởng niện Bác Hồ tại Đền Thờ Bác Hồ ( theo nghi thức trọng thể).
   + Cứ 05 đại biểu danh dự thay mặt đoàn lên dâng hương
11h00: Quý khách lên xe khởi hành đi khu K9 – Đá Chông, đến nơi nghỉ ăn trưa tại khu di tích Đá Chông.
13h30: Sau khi ăn trưa đoàn thăm khu di tích Trung ương thời kỳ chống Mỹ (Đá Chông- Ba Vì)
   + Nghe giới thiệu về khu di tích Đá Chông( nơi Bác Hồ đã chọn nơi đây làm an toàn khu cho Trung Ương thời kỳ chống Mỹ).
   + Thăm phòng ở, phòng làm việc của Bộ chính Trị và Bác Hồ.
   + Thăm nơi bảo quản, gìn giữ thi hài của Bác Hồ từ năm 1969- 1975.
15h30: Quý khách lên xe khởi hành về Hà Nội.
18h00: Về đến Hà Nội, chia tay kết thúc chương trình, hẹn gặp lại quý khách.

*Giá trọn gói cho 1 khách : 380.000VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách)*

*Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
*1.Phương tiện:* Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại
*2.Mức ăn :* 80 000đ/bữa ăn trưa, Nước uống trên xe.
*3.Hướng dẫn viên:* Phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo.
*4.Vé tham quan:* Tại khu di tích và phí xin giấy phép của ban quản lý Lăng.
*5.Bảo hiểm:*Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch

*Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
1. Quý khách tự chuẩn bị lễ để dâng hương.Thuế VAT, các chi phí ngoài chương trình...
*2.* Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Tour Du lịch trăng mật Nha Trang – Vinpearland*
* (Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Máy bay VN)*

*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió._ 

*Chương trình chi tiết:*  

*Ngày 01:   ĐÓN KHÁCH – VINPEARL LAND                     (Ăn chiều)*

*Sáng:* Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Nội Bài, làm thủ tục lên máy bay, khởi hành đi Nha Trang.
- Đón Quý khách tại *Sân Bay Cam Ranh*, đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống *KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt* qua *Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí* _(phí tự túc)_ bằng *Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m* tham gia *các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh*_: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng..._ Khám phá *Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung* _muôn màu, Công Viên Nước_ _hoành tráng_ và thưởng thức chương trình *Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo*_…_ 
- Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá *Nha Trang by night*_._

*Ngày 02:         VỊNH NHA PHU                  (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
- Ăn sáng. Tham gia chương trình *Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu* _(ghép đoàn: xe + tàu)_*.*
*F Hòn Thị*: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc *Đà Điểu Châu Phi* và *đàn Hươu, Nai* trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
*F*  *Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan* _(Hòn Hèo):_
- Tham quan *suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan* với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
- Thưởng thức *chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu* đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh *Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên*_._
_-_ Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: _canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc)._
- Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
*F*  *Đảo Khỉ* _(KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):_
_-_ Thưởng thức các *chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê*.
- Thân thiện với *đàn khỉ tự nhiên*. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh *đua xe thể thao F1*_(phí tự túc)._
- Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: *vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...*
*-* Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 03:* *CITY TOUR – TIỄN ĐOÀN                                  (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
- Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan *Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang* với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
- Tham quan *Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà* _(được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy)._
- Viếng *Long Sơn Tự* _(Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà)_ cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
- Tham quan *Tháp Ponagar* _(Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ_ _được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu._
_-_ Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở *Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà* _(phí tự túc)._ Tự do tham quan và mua sắm *Chợ Đầm* _(Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung)_.
_-_ Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn *Sân bay Cam Ranh.* Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!

*Giá dành cho khách lẻ đi ghép đoàn:          2.350.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 2 Sao)*
*                                                                      2.650.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 3 Sao)*

*Giá dành cho khách đi riêng:                     3.100.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 2 Sao)*
*                                                                     3.400.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 3 Sao)*

*Giá bao gồm:*
1- Xe oto chất lượng đời mới theo hành trình
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 - 3*, phòng 02 người.
3-  Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình
6- Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000 VNĐ

*Giá không bao gồm:* 
1- Vé cáp treo vào Vinpearland .Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội//Nha Trang//Hà Nội _(Vé máy bay khứ hồi hiện tại là: 3.600.000VNĐ)- Giá vé phụ thuộc vào thời gian đặt, Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể._
- Quý khách  mang theo Chứng minh thư nhân dân để lên máy bay.
- Chương trình có thể thay đổi, nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm tham quan.

*Chúc Quý khách có một chuyến trăng mật ấn tượng và ngọt ngào!*


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0947 025 490 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## dieptour

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## poohtravel

*  Tour du lịch Thác Thăng Thiên
 (Chương trình: 1 ngày -> phương tiện ôtô)*

*Giới thiệu chương trình:*

Khu du lịch sinh thái thác Thăng Thiên cách trung tâm Thủ đô Hà Nội 53 km về phía Tây Nam trên trục đường Quốc lộ 6, nằm ở dãy núi Viên Nam với diện tích hơn 350ha trong quần thể hệ sinh thái rừng tự nhiên đa dạng và phong phú. Nơi đây có dòng suối Anh nước trong xanh mát lành, dọc theo con suối có 4 thác nước từ độ cao vài chục mét đến hàng trăm mét đổ xuống ào ào tung bọt trắng xóa. Cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên hoang sơ kỳ vĩ khí hậu trong lành mát mẻ quanh năm, thật hấp dẫn và làm hài lòng quí khách tới tham quan và nghỉ dưỡng.
 Chương trình chi tiết:
 06h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Anh Sao Moi Travel đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Thác Thăng Thiên, xe dừng lại thị trấn Xuân Mai quý khách, nghỉ ngơi, tự do ăn sáng thưởng thức trà, café…
 09h00: Đến khu du lịch Thác Thăng Thiên, quý khách theo sự hướng dẫn của HDV vào thăm quan khu du lịch. Bao gồm: Thác Luồng Ngô, Thác Rộc g cùng hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hoang dã khu du lịch Thác Thăng Thiên. Quý khách tự do tham quan vui chơi khám phá cảnh đẹp khu du lịch thác Thăng Thiên hoặc chinh phục Thác Thăng Thiên cao 1500 m với đường đi cheo leo và tạo cảm giác mạnh cho du khách thích chinh phục và khám phá cảnh đẹp núi non.
 11h30: Ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi
 13h30: Hướng dẫn viên Anh Sao Moi Travel tổ chức một số trò chơi dân gian như: Bịt mắt tìm người thân, mang chanh về đích, nhảy bao, kéo co…Kết thúc trò chơi, tập thể hoặc cá nhân thắng cuộc được nhận quà lưu niệm của Anh Sao Moi Travel, quý khách tự do dạo chơi mua sắm quà lưu niệm.
 16h00: Quý khách lên xe trở về Hà Nội, Xe đưa quý khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình.

Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ
 (Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)

Giá bao gồm:
 - Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe.
 - Mức ăn: Ăn các bữa theo chương trình 100.000đ/suất.
 - Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
 - Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh.
 - Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour là 10.000.000đ/vụ.
 - Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.
 Giá không bao gồm:
 - Phí tổ chức trò chơi và các trò chơi trong khu.
 - Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
 - Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – 4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 - 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
 * Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

*​**Du lịch Chùa Hương* 
*(Thời gian: 1 ngày, phương tiện ôtô)*

_Khu danh lam thắng cảnh Chùa Hương nổi tiéng với hội Chùa Hương hàng năm bắt đầu từ sau tết Nguyên đán kéo dài đến tháng ba âm lịch. Du khách sẽ được ngắm nhìn cảnh núi cao rừng thẳm, suối dài được kết hợp hài hoà, xếp đặt tài tình giữa một vùng đồng bằng ruộng lúa xanh tươi. Người Việt Nam - Phật tử hãy đến Chùa Hương để lễ cầu Phật, cầu phúc và để được hoà mình với thiên nhiên cao rộng._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*06h30:* Xe Ô tô và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Chùa Hương, sau 2 giờ đi ô tô đến bến Đục thì dừng xe để chuyển sang đi thuyền dọc suối Yến Vĩ chừng 3km tới chùa Thiên Trù. Leo núi 2 giờ thăm động Hương Tích nơi chúa Trịnh Sâm đến vãn cảnh động đã tự tay đề năm chữ Hán lên cửa động _"Nam thiên đệ nhất động"_ là nơi phong cảnh hữu tình thờ đức Phật Quan Thế Âm Bồ Tát,đi xuống 1 giờ sau đó nghỉ ăn trưa tại nhà hàng MAI LÂM, chùa Thiên Trù.
Sau khi ăn trưa du khách lên thăm quan và thắp hương tại chùa Thiên Trù – Bếp của Trời
*Chiều:* Quay trở lại thuyền về bến lên xe ôtô về Hà nội.
*18h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về tới Hà nội. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Giá trên bao gồm:*
- Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại. 
- Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
- Thuyền tham quan theo chương trình
-  Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người.
- Khuyến mại : Nước uống trên xe.
*Giá trên không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
- Cáp treo khứ hồi.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 –  4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  10 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
_* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào đầu tuần - cuối tuần và phụ thuộc vào số lượng đoàn._


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

